# technik dieses videos



## illustra (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Weiß jemand wie die dieses Video gemacht haben? Ich würd gern die Technik wissen:

http://www.umbro.com/#/changing-room/cosmos-blackout-the-new-york-cosmos-go-dark/?locale=en_US

Danke!


----------



## chmee (29. Februar 2012)

Illustrationsarbeit, "einfache" animierte Zeichnung. Ob das nun wirklich gezeichnet ist, kombiniert oder ausschließlich am Computer kann ich nicht sagen, jedenfalls eine FrameByFrame-Arbeit.

mfg chmee


----------



## illustra (29. Februar 2012)

ok, das heißt nicht mit after effects, sondern flash?


----------



## chmee (29. Februar 2012)

..klar kann es auch ein Verbund aus Illustrator und After Effects sein. Es könnte auch ein echter Zeichentisch sein mit fotografierten/gescannten Einzelbildern, welche in After Effects/Premiere nachgebessert wurden. Das kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Viele Wege führen nach Rom.

mfg chmee


----------



## illustra (29. Februar 2012)

ok. ich dachte das wär einfacher zu erkennen.  würd sowas gern machen, weiß aber nicht welches programm ich dafür erlernen soll. zeichnen kann ich ja...


----------



## MarcelD (1. März 2012)

Ganz einfach in Flash animiert....
so edel und komplex es vielleicht den Anschein hat (3D) so simpel ist es dennoch...
Es handelt sich bei der Animation um 2Objekte = 1x das umbro Logo und 1x Bild mit der Schattierung.

Das Umbro Logo ist eine Maske.
Das Bild dahinter (nur die graue Schattierungsgeschichte) wird von der Logomaske überdeckt und fährt einfach die Position des Logos herunter.

Es kann sein das sich jemand die Arbeit gemacht hat das zu Scripten, jedoch geht das auf der Zeitleiste innerhalb von 3min.  -> in Flash 

Vorteil: schnell erstellt
Nachteil: Flash

Man kann so etwas auch mit Html5 machen...
Adobe hat doch die Edge-Preview....
Diese besitzt ähnliche Werkzeuge wie Flash (auch die Zeitleiste) und erstellt mit Hilfe von HTML5 und CSS3 Animationen für moderne Browser und Mobilgeräte

du hast die Wahl 

Gruß, MarcelD


----------



## chmee (6. März 2012)

@MarcelD
kann es sein, dass Du vom Ladebalken sprichst? Dafür würd ich auch kein Flash nehmen, sondern mit den üblichen CSS/JS-Techniken umsetzen. Wo man Plugins einsparen kann, sollte man es tun.
ABER
Warte den Ladebalken ab und schau Dir das Video an, denn um jenes geht es
COSMOS BLACKOUT: THE NEW YORK COSMOS GO DARK 

mfg chmee


----------



## illustra (16. März 2012)

@ MarcelD: ich rede aber nicht vom logo, das runterfährt, sondern von dem schwarz-weiß illustrierten video, welches danach auf der homepage zu sehen ist.


----------

